# Desperately looking to rehome 3 cats



## katnissmonkeyhairy (Oct 22, 2014)

Hello. I am an English lady who has been living in Malta for the past 3 years. Over these years I have obtained 3 lovely cats, whom unfortunately I feel I am no longer able to keep due to a family member's illness, and financial and employment reasons. Animal welfare and living standards for animals in Malta are not as great as in Britain so I would love for them to be rehomed to to the UK. I am of course happy to help with transportation costs as all I really want is for them to go to a loving forever-home.

The cats are Monkey, Katniss and Hairy.

Monkey and Katniss are 1 year 5 months old and are brother and sister, who I have had from birth. They get on well together and can often be found cuddling up together and grooming each other. Because of the bond they have, IDEALLY I would like them homed together but I would consider separating them. They have never been exposed to children but I would guess that they would enjoy spending time with children over the age of 8.

Monkey is a ginger Tom and Katniss is an adorable tortoiseshell. Monkey is very lively, playful and affectionate, whilst Katniss is a bit more aloof but still enjoys some cuddles. Both enjoy giving kisses and Monkey still occasionally likes to suckle on hands which is very cute!

Hairy is a white and ginger long-haired 8 year old cat. I have owned him for 3 years when I rescued him from being put to sleep because apparently he was FIV positive. I have had him tested for FIV twice since and he is negative. I believe when he was younger he lived with a family with children so I doubt there would be any problem at all with him being homed with kids. He purrs like a pigeon almost non-stop and really just wants a lap to sit on and to be stroked. He loves boxes and will occasionally play a bit if he's in the mood! Other than that he is very content being stroked and cuddled as much as you can! He gets on well with the younger cats most of the time (especially Katniss), but I don't think it would break his heart if he were to be homed by himself.

All three cats are litter-trained, neutered and have been living with me in an apartment. They have all been exposed to dogs so should be ok being homed with one or two fairly calm dogs. Monkey and Katniss would probably enjoy playing with them!

Is anyone here able to help me?? It breaks my heart to have to give them away, but I know they deserve a better life than what I can currently provide for them.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

They are lovely cats, I hope you find someone to help.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Are you returning to the Uk yourself? They are beautiful cats, by the way


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

They are beautiful cats! I can't help you but I wish you luck in getting them rehomed.


----------



## katnissmonkeyhairy (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks so much for your replies and compliments. I will pass them on to my babies 
I might be moving to the UK. I really don't know what I'm doing at the moment as my work and family life are all up in the air. So moving back to the UK is always in the back of my mind as an option.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't know if there's anything on this site might help you though it's basically for people in the UK but worth a look as there are a lot of organisations on it
Rehoming your Cat - Help and Advice


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww it would totally shatter my heart to give those beautiful babies away I do hope lovely homes can be found for them. X


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2014)

I was looking on Pets4Homes under Adoption and I think your details are under there but it's coming up with Basingstoke?

Are you thinking of rehoming in Basingstoke? I really wish I could help as I live in this area and I really love the look of your ginger tabby cat he's lovely 

I hope you find a loving home for them soon.


----------



## katnissmonkeyhairy (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi Bengalmum
Yes I posted the same advert on Pets4Homes. When I was living in the UK I was based in Basingstoke and grew up in a village nearby so I know the area well, so would love for my cats to be rehomed in that area. I still go to Basingstoke fairly often so it would be great to visit them if I managed to get them homed near there. Would you think about having Monkey my little ginger one?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2014)

Honestly I would love to but we already have an Old Burmese and a young Bengal Kitten.

We couldn't afford a 3rd one and the dynamics just wouldn't be right introducing an adult cat into the mix anyway.

I really hope you manage to find them something. I don't know how you feel about Rescue Centres if you don't have any luck rehoming them yourself.


----------

